

Ask HN: Your perfect coding/work machine setup? - andreipop

I am getting a new iMac that I want to dedicate only to my dev and design work. The goal is efficiency and speed. I work mostly in PHP (WordPress) (starting RoR) and do most of the front end dev work (jQuery, CSS, etc).<p>So far I have:<p>MAMP
TextMate
Transmit
...<p>What is your ideal coding setup, why, and what will make it run super fast?
======
liamcurry
Vim, Oh My Zsh, Janus (Vim plugin set), TotalTerminal, ExpanDrive.

I made the switch from TextMate to Vim a couple months ago. The learning curve
can be steep, but I'd consider myself noticeably more productive.

------
_pius
Try to put in SSD in it if you can.

------
cpt1138
MTMJ, emacs, lots o' memory

------
maratd
Aptana + Firebug + Firefox

------
andreipop
Will have SSD

